# 2007 Party Pix and Decorations



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, B...these are amazing! I love the skellies in the fireplace -- are they candles? And all that blood in the pool is awesome!
Your guests had some really great costumes, and looks like they all were super happy!


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

B Scary: I usually don’t post in this section because we don’t do a Halloween party but I read here frequently as there are always great ideas in this section. I’m compelled to post a reply to your pics because I loved them! Your decor was the most elegantly creepy design that I have ever seen! The extra touch of gore added here and there was amazing....that blood red pool with the head floating in it is awesome (how on earth did you do that?) Both outside and inside are inspirational!! Obviously your guests put a lot of thought and creativity into their costumes. I’m betting your party is the best in the area! Thanks for the pics...I watched them three times!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks you both!! Creepy elegant is exactly what I strive for so it's great to hear such nice compliments. The blood in the pool is _Party In A Pool _pool dye. They sell it in pool stores. It takes a couple of days to clear and there is a little residue you have to brush off but the effect is great. The skulls in the fireplace are skulls I got from Big Lots I broke them so the light would shine through and placed small flaming cauldrons behind them. 

Do you think I should post the pix on the General Halloween thread?

Thanks again!


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes, I think you should post them in the General Halloween section since your outside decor is very elaborate. Besides, it gives others who may not read this section a chance to see your pics and gain ideas from them. Others have posted party pics there as well. Again, just have to say that you did an outstanding job!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Fabulous pics scary. I am new here to the forum and I loved looking at your ideas. You did such a fab job with lighting and props. Very cool and elegant. Right up my alley. Can't wait to see the pics for this year. thanks for sharig


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Great photos B Scary! Your house looks incredible and it must have taken hours, days, weeks to set up. But isn't it wonderful when it's done... so exciting.


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

very cool props and great costumes worn by everybody
love your skulls in the fireplace, the spider balls and that pool rocks
great entrance also
what light are you using under the table with white cloth/
I like that look.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I somehow missed this thread until now. Your house is excellent for haunting! The style of the house really lends itself to the "elegantly creepy" feel that Mrs. Leatherface mentioned. And the blood pool is outrageously awesome!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I too, had missed this...fabulous job...the pool ROCKS!!!


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I am not alone everyone agrees the pool with the floating head rocks!!!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! Just... Wow! ... and I thought I went all out for my Halloween party! 

-handy_haunter


----------

